# Photo Shoot Saturday Morning - All invited



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I'll be at Brazos Bend State Park when the gates open Saturday with at least one other 2cooler (who likes small things). Looks like the clouds are scheduled to break at dawn, so it could make for some interesting shots...

Who's in?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'll be on my way to Corpus for the Blue Angel's airshow at the Naval Air Station. I plan on taking a bunch of pictures, and video too. It will be my first attempt at airshow pictures with my DLSR.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I will be there. Would the one that likes small things be Arlon?


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Man, we need to start planning these like a month in advance 

*sigh* I'm envious.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'll be right up - in my dreams.  take lots of photos.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Koru said:


> i'll be right up - in my dreams.  take lots of photos.


I could pick you up at the airport.. Arlon


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Can I get a rain check? 
I'm working Friday night...prolly wouldn't be worth killing for a photo shoot.
Heck I'd probably fall asleep just trying to get there. Good luck. Sounds like fun.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I might be joining you...I'll know more later in the day... I know that I'll have to leave by noon at the latest, though...Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Fyi*

This front is supposed to pass through tonight and clear +/- daybreak so it my be a little wet and we might be a little delayed. It could also make for a spectacular sunrise, so give that some consideration tonight. More later - have to get back to work.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I sure hope your weather informant is better than mine. It could be a rough one in the morning. But hey, I hear some of the best time is right after a thunderstorm so maybe we'll get lucky. See you guys there.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I might be in - I was also thinking about trying High Island to get something a little different....


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I would love to take you up on that offer. I have to go get my wife a flat screen tv tomorrow for her birthday so she and my daughter can watch tv in my daughters room.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

It's not looking too good


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I won't be joining you ...Darn...but..my one hour project today took four hours...and...I would have had to leave by noon anyhow. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I won't leave in the middle of a downpour but will soon after it passes. Hope to be there one way or another. Might be interesting after a storm, just don't want to have to sit in the car all morning waiting for it to leave..


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*My update*

Well, unfortunately for me it's going to have to be a 6am decision. I'll post up on this thread around 6am after I get a check on the radar. Two hours of driving may not be worth the reward on this one. If anyone wants my cell number drop me a pm.

Intellicast - *Saturday:*
Scattered thunderstorms and windy in the morning, then skies turning partly cloudy late. A few storms may be severe. High near 70F. Winds NW at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 60%.

NWS - *Saturday: *A 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 69. West wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to between 15 and 20 mph. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm still trying to be optomistic about it. I'm going if it's not a torential downpour. I don't mind getting wet personally, I just don't want my camera doing the same. That will be tricky. PM sent Rusty and Arlon.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like Sunday might be the better day...


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hey Gator Nutz, just trade that D40 in for a sealed D200. I've had mine out in some pretty nasty stuff, no worries mate. Wish i could make it but got my Parents here from the Valley. Maybe next time.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks TS. I'll keep that in mind in case I win the lottery Rusty and Arlon - I'm still going to BBSP. I think the worst has passed us now. It may be a little windy later but I don't care. My wife has to work. I don't. I need to get out somewhere so BBSP is as good as any other location as far as I'm concerned.Hope to see you there. I'll give a call shortly.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I'm in*

X2 on what James said. Looks like 1 more light area of rain. I'm going staright to 40 acre lake parking lot - first one on the left past check in point. I'll be shooting the sunrise over the lake...or something.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

WOW, what a new world for me. That's like the second time my camera has left my backyard. Took it to my mom's backyard once. Quite a humbling experience. Out of 174 shots there where maybe a dozen that where reasonably focused and didn't have sticks and such in front of, on top of, coming out of, etc. the various subjects the park had to offer. I got a lot of shots of tail feathers for some reason. I focused on dozens of birds but it seems no matter how hard I tried I always got the same view.

I blame it on the company I had that kept waving their arms everytime I tried to focus on a bird. They kept telling me it was to get them to turn and look at us. Hmm. I'm not so sure.

They wouldn't let me get any decent macro shots of an alligator's eyeball there either... (-:}


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey I remember that shot. Turned out pretty good. I enjoyed the cold, windy day and I too came back with a lot of duds. It was good meeting and we'll have to do it again real soon. (I may be going back tomorrow If I can salvage one decent shot I'll post it up.

James


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Hey Rusty,

can you give us at least 2 week notice?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> WOW, what a new world for me. That's like the second time my camera has left my backyard. Took it to my mom's backyard once. Quite a humbling experience. Out of 174 shots there where maybe a dozen that where reasonably focused and didn't have sticks and such in front of, on top of, coming out of, etc. the various subjects the park had to offer. I got a lot of shots of tail feathers for some reason. I focused on dozens of birds but it seems no matter how hard I tried I always got the same view.
> 
> I blame it on the company I had that kept waving their arms everytime I tried to focus on a bird. They kept telling me it was to get them to turn and look at us. Hmm. I'm not so sure.
> 
> They wouldn't let me get any decent macro shots of an alligator's eyeball there either... (-:}


Arlon, thank you for the earlier offer (i may take you up on that one day in the distant future *smile* ). i love your photo _and_ your story. and i'm glad you didn't get close to the gators!

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

galbayfisher said:


> Hey Rusty,
> 
> can you give us at least 2 week notice?


Short notice was actually my fault. My schedule is so weird I can't plan anything a week ahead. I found I had an opening for yesterday about the middle of last week. Rusty had given me an openended chance to meet at the convenience of my schedule. I asked about satrurday with just a few days notice for Rusty and he said OK. It was definately a spur of the moment opportunity for me. Sorry it was an inconvenience for just about everyone else though.. I still had fun but I would like to meet more of you folks! I'll work on my schedule too (-:}.. Arlon


----------

